# postfix and dynDNS question

## methodtwo

Hi there

I went on the forums for dynDNS.com, explaining that i was setting up a network that includes a web server and a mail server. They rightly pointed out that i only needed to set up a DNS A record for webserver.dyndns.org. The mail server would be located by this DNS A record, as both machines share the same external I.P address(the external I.P of my ADSL router). So my mail addresses could be me@webserver.dyndns.org. So both machines would be reachable with the same DNS A record, and port-forwarding on my ADSL router would determine which host got which requests. That's what they said i should do for my scenario.

Bearing this in mind what should the values of $myhostname, $mydomain, $mydestination and $myorigin be?

My current thoughts, on the simplest way to do this, are:If $myhostname is mailserver.webserver.dyndns.org, then $myorigin can be webserver.dyndns.org, then $mydomain is webserver.dyndns.org and $mydestination has it's DEFAULT setting(mydestination = $myhostname localhost.$mydomain localhost).

This the simplest workable approach right?, if not what are the best values for these parameters?. 

Also I have /var on it's own partition. Should i direct mail, in /etc/alises, sent to root to my normal local user or will /var end up getting filled up with mail, if i do that? 

Just wanted to check before implementing my mail server!. Thank you very much for any replies.

----------

## KWhat

myhostname = <internal ip of the server>  # this will be what ever fully qualified domain you use in your hosts file for the local machine.  I generally point this to the ip that postfix has bound to in my hosts file.  Ex:  192.168.0.100  myserver.webserver.dyndns.org

mydomain =webserver.dyndns.org

#I dont set myorigin so what ever it defaults to.

#myorigin = $mydomain

#this should work fine.

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost, $mydomain

This works fine for my ddns service however I am using a non free domain.   Hope that helps.

----------

